
How Will Cities Bike-Share With No Bikes? - jseliger
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-07/how-will-cities-bike-share-with-no-bikes-.html
======
michaelmior
As a former Montrealer, this is surprising given the popularity of Bixi there.
Hoping that any problems are solvable.

